# TPTP, Java1.6, LInux



## muckelzwerg (4. Okt 2009)

Der Titel sagt es ja schon. Kennt sich damit jemand aus.
Ich einige Probleme das zum laufen zu bekommen.

  --  --  muckelzwerg


----------



## vogella (5. Okt 2009)

Schau mal hier: Eclipse Test and Performance Tools Platform (TPTP) - Tutorial


----------



## muckelzwerg (10. Okt 2009)

Das hilft mir leider nicht weiter. Ich hab das Komplettpaket heruntergeladen.
Für Java1.6 braucht man den externen, experimentellen AgentControler. Und der mag bei mir einfach nicht.
Im Wesentlichen muss man da nur zwei Pfade und ein paar Libs angegeben. Aber wie so oft bei "nur" ....

  --  --  muckelzwerg


----------



## vogella (10. Okt 2009)

Ich glaube meine Beschreibung hatte ich auch mit Java 1.6 gemacht. Was geht den in meinem Tutorial nicht?


----------



## maki (10. Okt 2009)

TPTP unter Linux ist nicht unproblematisch, hab selber schon mehrere Versionen parallel installiert gehabt, musste eine Uralte starten & beenden sonst würde die neue nicht laufen ...


----------



## vogella (10. Okt 2009)

Ok, das kann sein. Ich habe das unter Windows getestet....


----------



## Wildcard (10. Okt 2009)

Bei mir hat TPTP unter Linux auch nicht funktioniert. Nach langem googlen hab einige Problemberichte gefunden in denen es bei einigen funktioniert hatte nachdem sie manuell einige Shellscripte umgeschrieben haben und eine veraltete GCC Lib installiert haben. Leider hat das bei mir auch nicht zum Erfolg geführt, also habe ich nach einem Tag Arbeit aufgegeben.


----------



## muckelzwerg (12. Okt 2009)

Das Hauptptoblem ist wohl, dass man Java 1.6 nicht mit dem Integrierten AgentControler verwenden kann.
Und der Externe ist halt experimentell und bedeutet einiges an Linkerei usw.
Ich würds gleich unter Windows machen, aber das ist ein JOGL Projekt. das ist einen Tick aufwändiger unter Windows einzurichten. (inzwischen hab ich aber eh mehr Zeit in die TPTP-Bastelei gesteckt ...)
Unter Windows habt ihr direkt mit der Downloadbaren Version und Java1.6 Erfolge gehabt?

   --  --  muckelzwerg


----------

